# Type of descaler in Gaggia Classic?



## Brad (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi

I've recently got a Classic, and have a packet of DeLonghi descaler fluid left from a previous machine I owned. It is this stuff:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Genuine-Delonghi-Entkalker-Descaler-Bottles/dp/B004N5TC48/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1334003915&sr=8-3

Is that ok to use in my classic? I'll get real Gaggia descaler stuff next time (unless someone has a better recommendation), but it seems a shame to chuck this out unused.

Many thanks

Brad


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, the delonghi liquid should be ok as its similar to the gaggia/saeco one. its formulated to use in enclosed boilers at high temp

use the gaggia/saeco once the delonghi gone. just for ref, and glen it may be something you want stick. the gaggia and saeco liquid is exactly the same , just branded differently, gaggia is more well known in uk and saeco for most of europe

hope it helps

mark


----------



## Brad (Mar 25, 2012)

That's great, many thanks

Brad


----------

